# <table align="center"> per css?



## jeanlucpicard (3. März 2003)

nach allem was ich so gefunden habe, ist das scheinbar nicht möglich  ... kann doch gar nicht sein?!

weiß jemand wie das geht, bzw. kann mir ne bestätigung zu nichtmachbarkeit  geben?


----------



## Flo<H> (3. März 2003)

das richtet doch den inhalt der zelle mittig aus oder?

css:
text-align: center;


----------



## jeanlucpicard (3. März 2003)

nein, das nicht. dadurch wird die tabelle mittig auf der seite platziert...
was du geschrieben hast, ersetzt:

<td align="center">


----------



## Flo<H> (3. März 2003)

ach so ja stimmt...

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials72695.html


----------



## jeanlucpicard (3. März 2003)

ja, danke, das hat geholfen...

ich musste das nur etwas abändern... da ich nicht mit tabellen bestimmter größe arbeite, sondern mit breite 90% (z.b.) war es sogar noch einfacher...


```
table
  {
  font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
  font-size: 14px;
  font-style: normal;
  line-height: 120%;
  font-weight: normal;
  font-variant: normal;
  color: #000000;
  position:absolute;
  width:60%;
  left:20%;
  }
```
man muß halt nur ein bisschen rechnen... (100% - 60%) / 2 = 20% -> das sollte wohl jeder hinbekommen


----------



## Marvin (5. März 2003)

Warum so kompliziert?

.deinetabelle {
margin-left: auto;
margin-right: auto;
}
(es reicht auch "margin: auto;", das schließt allerdings margin-top und margin-bottom auch mit ein.)

Damit funktioniert es schonmal in normalen Browsern. Für den Internet Explorer muss man dann noch einen etwas unlogischen Umweg gehen, und dem übergeordneten Container-Element (z.b. BODY, DIV, ...) die Eigenschaft "text-align: center" zuweisen. Der Haken ist, dass dann alles in diesem Element mittig ausgerichtet wird, aber wenn du (wie ich glaube) nur diese Tabelle drin hast, macht das ja nix.


----------

